# Sunrise/Sunset question



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I went out this morning along skyline drive here in Texas City trying to get some shots of the sun coming up. I played with different exposure comp settings and aperture settings and just couldnt get the look I wanted. I dont know if it's possible to get all the colors into play when trying to get these kinds of shots. Maybe some of you can give me some advice.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

First would be to walk down to the water and get past those power lines. They really detract from the picture.

For sunsets/rises I use the smallest aperture I can get away with, shoot them underexposed a bit and use PS to bring the exposure back up with some added contrast. If you shoot a "normal" exposure you don't have room to increase the contrast.

Might also be a perfect place to make a panorama. Don't be constrained by a single frame if you have some cool clouds out there!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Donnie,

There's many different way to do this, but the good news is you didn't do anything wrong. It a limitation of the camera - any consumer camera. Google neutral density filters and that will help as well as looking at the HDR sections at the top of the photography forum. You can also bracket exposures and blend them later.

Let me know if you anything specific, but I think this will pretty much explain it.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Rusty. That was my first attempt at capturing those kinds of shots. I will experiment with the sunset this evening and see what happens.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Based on the height of the sun above the horizon in some of your shots, you were a wee bit late. Careful not to be early on your sunset shots. Of course not too late either.

Your first picture's exposure compenstion was -0.7 and the second was +0.3. See any correlation there?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I woke up a tad late  Far as the exposure, I was trying to get more color in the picture. We will see how it goes this evening.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Might also try setting your internal camera color on "vivid". Most cameras have that option someplace..


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Arlon, I will try that also.


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I would suggest turning off your flash to see if it affects the quality of your picture. Sometimes the flash can ruin a great photo of the sun. 

Also, on one of my old Canon digitals - I used to have to take sunlight pictures in night mode. That, of course, will not work on every camera but it worked on that one! 

Just keep playing with the different modes on your camera until you get the output that you desire. You may also want to take it by a photo shop and ask them to help you set the modes on your camera to deliver the best picture. Good luck!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Nice to see a newby out there. Welcome to the gang.
Photography is addicting so look out! Sunsets and Sunrises have to be my favorite I wish I had more time for them.
I need to make time. I find myself taking pictures at the wrong time of day almost always. Just ask these guys on here. 
Thanks for sharing, Donnie!


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

a graduated ND filter will solve your problem


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I snapped some of these the same night. I left them unedited because they are just test photos.

I like this shot because it reminds me of a movie scene. I shot it underexposed because I wanted to capture the true colors as much as possible without being washed out.









I underexposed this shot as well for the same reason above.









Overexposed on these next 2 shots.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Took this shot night before last as we were waiting for Texas New Mexico to replace a transformer.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

you sure have some colourful skies to watch, Donnie. thanks for sharing them 

rosesm


----------

